# Buffy the Vampire Slayer (201?)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Guess what the next redo willy is gonna be?

Check out all the gory details in the link for producers, writers, etc., but here's a quote about the tone of the flick:

_"Whit approached us with an exciting idea about how to update Buffy," says Roven in a press release. "There is an active fan base eagerly awaiting this character's return to the big screen. We're thrilled to team up with Doug and Roy on a re-imagining of Buffy and the world she inhabits. Details of the film are being kept under wraps, but I can say while this is not your high school Buffy, she'll be just as witty, tough, and sexy as we all remember her to be."_

Any Buffy fans out there excited (or disgusted) about this news?

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=17269


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll watch it only if Paul Reubens has an extended death scene during the credits again

I think the TV series might be a hard act to follow, but if they can come up with a script that is as witty as the dialog in the series was, I'm game for it. Oh, and no glow-in-the-dark or angst-filled vampires, either:jol:


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm a hardcore Buffy fan and this really disturbs me. If Joss Whedon isn't on board then neither am I. Don't try to fix what isn't broken. 
This is the dumbest idea since Star Wars:Episode I.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

If it doesn't have Alyson Hannigan, I'm not watching.  I doubt they can come up with something as good as the TV show.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey they are also remaking True Grit, the John Wayne/Glenn Campbell classic. I guess these screen writers cannot come up with original ideas.


----------



## Zombies Anonymous (Apr 5, 2009)

A statement to E! news from Joss himself

This is a sad, sad reflection on our times, when people must feed off the carcasses of beloved stories from their youths—just because they can’t think of an original idea of their own, like I did with my Avengers idea that I made up myself.

Obviously I have strong, mixed emotions about something like this… I always hoped that Buffy would live on even after my death. But, you know, AFTER. I don’t love the idea of my creation in other hands, but I’m also well aware that many more hands than mine went into making that show what it was. And there is no legal grounds for doing anything other than sighing audibly. I can’t wish people who are passionate about my little myth ill. I can, however, take this time to announce that I’m making a Batman movie. Because there’s a franchise that truly needs updating. So look for The Dark Knight Rises Way Earlier Than That Other One And Also More Cheaply And In Toronto, rebooting into a theater near you.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I love the series and the original movie.

When the Buffy stops, the rest is silence....and should stay that way.


----------

